# الى الاخت مونيكا 57



## جلفاوي (24 أبريل 2011)

مساء النور
لقد طلبتي مني ان اوافيك باسألتي ووعدتيني بالاجابة عليها وها اناذا اسألك 
وانا ابحث في ارشيف منتداكم هذا لفت انتباهي سؤال ولم تكن الاجابات عليه واضحة او قاطعة
فيا ريت حضرتك تتكرمي وتوضحي لي الامر دا حسب وعدك
الاشكال او السؤال: كم سنة تفصل آدم عن المسيح حسب التسلسل الزمني لاعمار ابناء آدم كما جاء في العهد القديم ؟  
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أبريل 2011)

حسب الكتاب المقدس من أدم الى السيد المسيح حوالى 4500 سنة وامهلنى حتى أأتى اليك بالإجابة الدقيقة والواضحة


----------



## جلفاوي (25 أبريل 2011)

اختي مونيكا الف تحية لكي على الاجابة المباشرة و المختصرة 
شكرا ثم شكرا وربنا يهديك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اختي مونيكا الف تحية لكي على الاجابة المباشرة و المختصرة
> شكرا ثم شكرا وربنا يهديك لما يحبه ويرضاه



*المهم ..... استفدت أيه ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> مساء النور
> لقد طلبتي مني ان اوافيك باسألتي ووعدتيني بالاجابة عليها وها اناذا اسألك
> وانا ابحث في ارشيف منتداكم هذا لفت انتباهي سؤال ولم تكن الاجابات عليه واضحة او قاطعة
> فيا ريت حضرتك تتكرمي وتوضحي لي الامر دا حسب وعدك
> ...


*
بعد اذن اختنا العزيزه مونيكا..اضع هذا الرد المختصر
اليوم في حسابات الله - و بالتالي في حسابات الكتاب المقدس - غير اليوم المعروف في حسابات الانسان ...و بالتالي فالازمنة التي في حسابات الله لا يمكن حسابها بحسابات الانسان ..فكما هو مذكور في الكتاب المقدس فان الله انشاء النور و الظلمه ( او  النهار و الليل  ) في "يوم واحد" ..و بحسابات الانسان فان تكوين الشمس التي نراها عند كل شروق و التي هي مجرد جزء ضئيل فقط من هذا النور الذي خلقه الله في يوم واحد بحسب الكتاب قد  استغرق " ملايين السنين" بحسابات الانسان ...و بهذا يكون اليوم في حساب الله غير معلوم و لا يمكن ابدا حسابه بحسابات الانسان .​*


----------



## جلفاوي (25 أبريل 2011)

اولا انا سألت لان هذا السؤال لفت انتباهي من خلال ارشيف منتداكم و هذا من باب الفضول المعرفي بصراحة 
ثانيا تاكدت وعرفت ان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على حقائق علمية 
ثالثا يا سيد *esambraveheart عندما حدد الكتاب المقدس سنوات ادم وابنائه فهي سنواتنا التي نعرفها وليس سنوات اخرى كما تدعي و الحديث يفهم من خلال سياغه والا لما ذكرت اصلا وارجو منك ان تعود لنصوصها في الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم  
وعموما الف شكر على الاجابة العلمية و المختصرة للاخت وللمنتدى على اتاحة الفرصة 
هدانا وهداكم الله انشاء الله
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> ثم ان السؤال للمشرفة وليس لك انت او للاعضاء


*هنا في قسم الرد علي الشبهات " انت تسال"  ...و " اي اخ لنا يجيب علي اسئلتك" و ليس بالضروره الاخت مونيكا او مشرفي القسم.
لذلك ..فليس من حقك ان تحدد من يجيب علي شبهتك لانك لست في قسم الحوارات الثنائيه.
فانتبه و لا تحاول الشخصنه هنا و انت مخالف اصلا في كلامك​*


----------



## جلفاوي (25 أبريل 2011)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=106640*
انا لا املك كتاب مقدس انا قلت واعترفت انني وجدت الشبهة دي في ارشيف منتداكم ولم اقل قراتها 
ثم انا قلت من باب الفضول العلمي الذي يمتلكه كل انسان فقط 
واعتذر ان كنت اسات القصد


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

*حسب التقويم اليونانى المسيح ولد فى سنة 5501 من ادم
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> * عندما حدد الكتاب المقدس سنوات ادم وابنائه فهي سنواتنا التي نعرفها وليس سنوات اخرى كما تدعي و الحديث يفهم من خلال سياغه والا لما ذكرت اصلا وارجو منك ان تعود لنصوصها في الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم *
> *وعموما الف شكر على الاجابة العلمية و المختصرة للاخت وللمنتدى على اتاحة الفرصة *
> *هدانا وهداكم الله انشاء الله*


*حسنا... فلنختبر نباهتك ايها المسلم*​ 
*مكتوب :*
*دا 4:19 حينئذ تحيّر دانيال الذي اسمه بلطشاصر ساعة** واحدة وافزعته افكاره.اجاب الملك وقال يا بلطشاصر لا يفزعك الحلم ولا تعبيره.فاجاب بلطشاصر وقال يا سيدي الحلم لمبغضيك وتعبيره لاعاديك.*
*حدث هذا قبل ميلاد المسيح بالاف السنين** و قبل ان يعرف الانسان ماهي " الساعة" و كم ساعة في اليوم و كم يوم في السنة ..*
*فهل لك ان تخبرني بحساب هذه " الساعة" المذكورة بناءا علي حسابات الانسان الحاليه و بالاساس الزمني و الحسابي الذي حسبت الزمن به ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*سؤال اخر :*
*كم سنه يبلغ عمر الارض ؟؟؟؟*
*فالارض اكبر عمرا من ادم بايام معدوده بحسب الكتاب...و لو حددنا عمر الارض فسنستطيع " بحسابات الانسان" تحديد الفارق الزمني بين ادم و المسيح*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

*وقد اختلف علماء الكتاب المقدس في الحسابات المذكورة فقال البعض إن المدة بين آدم والمسيح سبعة آلاف سنة، وقال غيرهم أنها ستة آلاف سنة وقال غيرهم إنها 3500 سنة.... وغيرهم  وبما أن الله لم يقصد أن يعلّمنا في كتابه مدة وجود الإنسان على الأرض فلا يُحسب عدم ذكر هذه المدة نقصاً فيه. وأما جداول الأنساب فالقصد بها أن تثبت أن المسيح هو ابن داود ومن نسل إبراهيم، لا بيان عدد السنين من خلق العالم إلى مجيء المسيح.

 لا نقدر أن نستدل من الكتاب المقدس على طول المدة بين خلق الإنسان إلى مجي السيد المسيح بالدقة. ولا شك في أن ذلك لم يكن من مقاصد الكتاب، الذي قدَّم لنا جداول نَسَب الآباء الأوَّلين بهدف تعريفنا بتفرُّع الشعوب من آدم، وذكر شجرة نسب الأمَّة التي أتى منها المسيح. وهذه لا تكفي لمعرفة عمر الأرض أو الإنسان، فقد كان اليهود يسندون الفعل «وَلَدَ» إلى الجد وجد الجد، وعلى ذلك قد يكون مفعوله إما الابن أو الحفيد حتى الجيل الرابع. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول كاتب سفر التكوين بعد ذكر بني زلفة وأحفادها وأحفاد بنيها «هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي أعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته، فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفساً» ثم قوله في الكلام عن بلهة «فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب. جميع الأنفس سبع» (تك 46: 15، 18، 22، 25) وواضح أن زلفة وبلهة لم تلدا بنفسيهما هذا العدد. وقال البشير إن «يوشيا ولد يكنيا» وهو حفيده، وإن «يورام ولد عزيا» وهو ابن حفيده (مت 1: 11، 8). وقال سفر التكوين إن كنعان حفيد نوح ولد عدة قبائل كاملة «اليبوسي والأموري والجرجاشي والحويّ» (تك 15:15-20).
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

*ياحبيبى حسب التقاويم اليونانية والحساب القبطى
المسيح ولد فى عام 5501 من ادم
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




الكلام دا هتلاقيه فى التاريخ القبطى القديم
وقاله هيبوليتس وقاله
 julius africans
**Julius Africanus thought that Jesus was born, in fact there are some contradictions, such as whether Africanus believed that Jesus died 5531 or 5532 years from creation.  It is also not clear whether Africanus believed that Jesus died in 30 or 31 A.D

**.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

*بالحساب القبطى القديم 




ملاحظة بسيطة
هناك من وضعوا ان المسيح جاء بعد 4004 سنة من ادم على اساس حساب اعمار الاباء فى سفر التكوين فقط 
احنا مؤمنين بقائمة الاسماء اللى وردت فى سفر التكوين لكن لا يشترط انها تحوى كل الاجيال فى العصور الاولى للخليقة 
فنحن الان نعيش على الاقل 7000 سنة يفصلنا عن بدء اول انسان حضارى ظهر فى تاريخ البشرية وصعب جدا نحدد كل شئ بدقة 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

*The generally accepted age for the Earth and the rest of the solar system is about 4.55 billion years *
*(plus or minus about 1%). This value is derived from several different lines of evidence.*​ 
*http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/faq-age-of-earth.html*​ 
*عمر الارض يقدر بحوالي 4.55 بليون سنه ..و هي اكبرعمرا من ادم بايام قليله بحسب الكتاب ...و بناءا علي عمر الارض وحدها يكون ادم قد خلق منذ حوالي 4.55 بليون سنه " الا ايام قليله ".*
*و لكن عمر الانسان علي الارض " او بدء وجود الانسان" يقدره العلماء بعشرة " ملايين" سنه فقط علي الاكثر ..و بذلك تكون هذه الايام القليله المذكوره في الكتاب و التي تفصل خلق الارض عن خلق ادم تقدر بحسابات الانسان باكثر من اربعة " بليون" سنه ..لكنها في حسابات الله مجرد " ايام معدوده" ..فمابالك بالسنوات.*
*و اديني عقلك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

*ودى قائمة لمن وضعوا احتمالات الفترة الزمنية بين ادم والمسيح 




المدة غير معروفة بدقة والحسابات تتطول ولو عايز نتوسع فى الموضوع دا ونتوصل لاقرب تأريخ ممكن اوى 
*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (25 أبريل 2011)

بعد إذن الجميع ...... لى تعليق 

فى البداية أحب أن أنوه أننى لى رأى فى هذا الأمر قمت بنشره فى الكتاب الذى سينشر قريباً جداً بإذن الله فى مصر تحت عنوان ( أيام الخليقة الستة والعلم ) خصصت الفصل الثالث حول هذا الموضوع ( عمر البشرية ) وملخص ما توصلت إليه وما كتبته أننا لا نستطيع تحديد عُمر البشرية بدقة طبقاً للكتاب المقدس ولكن بأى حال من الأحوال لا يمكن أن يكون عُمر البشرية أكثر من عشرة آلاف عام  طبقاً  للكتاب المقدس وهذا ما ينادى به بعض العلماء ، ففى عام 1997 اجتمع فى سان دييجو بأمريكا سبعة علماء أطلقوا على أنفسهم مجموعة RATE والتى أثبتت أن عمر الكون و البشرية لا يمكن أن يتعدى عدة آلاف من السنين ، كان من بين العلماء السبعة الدكتور دونالد دى يونج Donald DeYoung الذى نشر كتاباً عام 2005 عن عمر الكون تحت عنوان " Thousands... Not Billions " " آلاف ... لا مليارات " ـ الآن أنا فى اتصال مع البرفيسور دونالد دى يونج لعمل حوار عن عُمر الكون والبشرية وإذا وافق سيتم نشر الحوار على المدونة ـ 

موقع المجموعة الرسمى :

http://www.icr.org/

وستجدون هنا الكتاب العلمى الذى نشرته المجموعة Radioisotopes and the Age of the Earh والكتاب من جزئين ويقع فى 1600 صفحة ويمكنك تحميل المجلدين مجاناً من هنا 

http://www.icr.org/rate/

وأعدكم بكتابة مقال مفصل حول نظرة العلماء لعُمر الكون والبشرية ، تُنشر غداً بإذن الله على المدونة .......


----------



## ابن الكلمة (25 أبريل 2011)

الأخ العزيز شمس الحق 

اتفق معك فيما كتبت ، وانت قمت بوضع صور كتب فى منتهى الخطورة ، ولكن هناك رجاء أن تكتب لى اسم هذه الكتب لكى أقوم بقرائتها ولتعم الفائدة الجميع ...... 

وليبارك الله أعمالنا 
أخوك الصغير
ابن الكلمة


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

> *و لكن عمر الانسان علي الارض " او بدء وجود الانسان" يقدره العلماء بعشرة " ملايين" سنه فقط علي الاكثر *


*اول الحضارات الانسانية يقدر العلماء ظهورها بحوالى 6 الاف سنة فقط لا غير *
*وفى رسم شهير بيستخدموه اصحاب نظرية التطور علشان يوضحوا عليه افتراضاتهم ونظرياتهم لنشاة الانسان من حيوانات اقل رقيا 
ويقدر ظهور اول الحضارات من حوالى 6 الاف سنة *


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

*
اخي شمس الحق
بحسب الصورة التي ادرجتها انت ظهر الانسان علي وجه الارض منذ حوالي 2 مليون - 5 مليون سنه تقريبا ...اما ظهور اقدم الحضارات كالفرعونيه فهذا شئ لا يصلح مقياس لتحديد زمن بدء تواجد الانسان علي الارض
و لا حظ ان الانسان قبل  ان يوجد علي الارض كان موجودا في جنة عدن بهيئة و طبيعة مغايرة لهيئته و طبيعته الحاليه و عاش فيها فترة من الزمن و هذه الفترة قد تكون ايام و قد تكون بلايين السنين 
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أبريل 2011)

*لغاية ظهور الانسان كل المراحل دى نظرية ومفيش عليها دليل مادى
وهتلاقى فى النص مرحلة اسمها **missing link* *وهتلاقى كمان missling link; قبل ظهور الانسان *
*فكل دى افتراضات وتخيلات من اصحاب نظرية التطور 
نشوء الحضارة معناها وجود انسان مفكر وبدا بالفعل ان يتفاعل مع البيئة ويبتكر 
فوجود الانسان الحضارى المفكر لا يزيد عن 6 الاف سنة 
النسانيس والقرود والغوريلات دول بتوع نظريات التطور ملناش علاقة بيها 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *النسانيس والقرود والغوريلات دول بتوع نظريات التطور ملناش علاقة بيها *


 
*كيف مالناش علاقه بيهم عزيزي ؟؟؟؟*
*نحن نتحدث هنا عن تحديد الوقت الذي " خلق فيه الله ذوات انفس حيه" بما في ذلك الحيوانات و الطيور و الاسماك ..لان الفارق الزمني بين خلق ادم و خلق حيوانات الارض و طيور السماء و اسماك البحار بحسب الكتاب المقدس " يوم واحد فقط...و بذلك يكون عمر هذه الكائنات من عمر الانسان تقريبا ".*​


----------



## antonius (25 أبريل 2011)

اخ عصام...كما تفضلت..فان اليوم هو مجهول المدّة.
بدء الحضارة (حوالي سبعة الاف سنة مضت) هو بداية رحلة الله مع البشر كما يرويها الكتاب المقدّس..
لا يوجد تعارض بين هاتين الجملتين


----------



## ابن الكلمة (25 أبريل 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء لا يمكننا أن ننكر أن عُمر البشرية طبقاً للكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يتعدى العشرة آلاف عام بأى حال من الأحوال ، فإذا العلم أثبت أن عُمر البشرية لا الكون ملايين السنيين سيكون هذا تناقض بين العلم والكتاب المقدس ، ولكن إن كان العلم لم يُثبت باليقين أن عُمر البشرية ملايين السنيين بل هناك علماء أكدوا أن عُمر البشرية لا يزيد على ستة إلى سبعة آلاف عام ، فبماذا سنحكم ؟؟؟ 

الكتاب المقدس قال أن البشرية عمرها سبعة آلاف عام .... العلم قال ربما يكون عمرها ملايين السنيين أو ربما آلاف السنيين ، فكيف سيكون حكم العقل ؟؟ أسيرفض الكتاب بسبب تخمينات العلم ؟؟!! 

أنا أوضحت فى المشاركة السابقة لى من هم العلماء الذين ينادون بالأرض الشابة young earth ، و وضعت رابط موقعهم وكتبهم .... وأريد أن أوضح أنهم ليسوا أول من نادى بذلك بل سبقهم العالم ميلفن كوك melvin cook وسأوضح جهود هذا العالم وأبحاثه فى المقال الذى سأنشره على المدونة اليوم مساءً .... 

أعيد طلبى من الأخ العزيز شمس الحق أن يكتب لنا أسماء الكتب التى أخذ منها الصور التى وضعها ، لكى تعم الفائدة .... 

وليبارك الله أعمالنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2011)

*


لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس  المدة التى قضاها آدم فى جنة عدن """"  قبل الخطية    """"""

مش يمكن تبقى مليون سنة 

فحساب سن آدم  من وجهة نظرى مبنية على زمن خروج آدم من الجنة 

و ليس من بداية خلقه 

صححوا لى المعلومة إذا كانت خاطئة

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2011)

اجابة هذا السؤال
علم لاينفع وجهل لا يضر ما الفائدة من هذا السؤال غير تضيع الوقت


----------



## Samir poet (25 أبريل 2011)

ابن الكلمة قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء لا يمكننا أن ننكر أن عُمر البشرية طبقاً للكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يتعدى العشرة آلاف عام بأى حال من الأحوال ، فإذا العلم أثبت أن عُمر البشرية لا الكون ملايين السنيين سيكون هذا تناقض بين العلم والكتاب المقدس ، ولكن إن كان العلم لم يُثبت باليقين أن عُمر البشرية ملايين السنيين بل هناك علماء أكدوا أن عُمر البشرية لا يزيد على ستة إلى سبعة آلاف عام ، فبماذا سنحكم ؟؟؟
> 
> الكتاب المقدس قال أن البشرية عمرها سبعة آلاف عام .... العلم قال ربما يكون عمرها ملايين السنيين أو ربما آلاف السنيين ، فكيف سيكون حكم العقل ؟؟ أسيرفض الكتاب بسبب تخمينات العلم ؟؟!!
> 
> ...



*نعم لقد اثبت المسلم انو عمل موضوع لمضيعت  الوقت 
عندما قال *
*الأخوة الأعزاء لا يمكننا أن ننكر أن عُمر البشرية طبقاً للكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يتعدى العشرة آلاف عام بأى حال من الأحوال ، فإذا العلم أثبت أن عُمر البشرية لا الكون ملايين السنيين سيكون هذا تناقض بين العلم والكتاب المقدس ، ولكن إن كان العلم لم يُثبت باليقين أن عُمر البشرية ملايين السنيين بل هناك علماء أكدوا أن عُمر البشرية لا يزيد على ستة إلى سبعة آلاف عام ، فبماذا سنحكم ؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## جلفاوي (25 أبريل 2011)

الى كل الاخوة الذين ساهموا واثروا هذا الموضوع اقدم لكم شكري و امتناني خاصة الاخت الجد غالية مونيكا
وعلى هذا نرجوا المزيد من الاثراء من كل من لديه معلومة ذات فائدة ومن مصادر موثوقة 
كما ارجوا من السيد المشرف العام عدم حذف الموضوع او اي اخ يشارك لاهمية الموضوع اولا ثم طلب مني ان كانت لي مكانة في منتداكم
كما انبه المشرف عن اسفي ان بدر مني اي شيء قد يساء فهمه وان يتحمل ثقلي شوية فانا اعتقد انني لست الوحيد ثقيل الدم الذي تتحملونه هنا واعتبروني واحدا منهم


----------



## جلفاوي (25 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع لماذا التسرع في الحكم 
كيف حكمت على عاى تفاهة الموضوع هل نسيت ان حب المعرفة غريزة تميز البشر عن غيرهم من الكائنات
هل نسيت ان الفلسفة نفسها منشاها غريزة الاطلاع و المعرفة و الفضول العلمي
هل نسيت ان اولى خطوات التعلم لدى الاطفال غريزة المعرفة و الاكتشاف
اعتقد ان من حق اي انسان ان يتسائل وان يعرف وان يفهم ويستفسر خاصة ان هذا الموضوع ذكر في الكتاب المقدس وان ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس مهم جدا ولو كان حرفا وفيه خلاص البشر كما تؤمن انت ام انك ترى ان فهم هذا الموضوع من خلال نص الكتاب المقدس عبث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و الحمد لله ان هناك الكثير من الاخوة واغلبهم ان لم نقل كلهم مسيحيون ادلو بدلائهم في الموضوع وبطرق علمية ممتازة ويجازون عنها فلماذا لا تحذو حذوهم بدل من ان تحكم على تفاهت المواضيع لمجرد انك لا تمتلك اجابة 
ثم نحن هنا في قسم الشبهات ومن حق المسلمين وغيرهم من غير المسيحيين ان يتساءلوا ومن حق المسيحيين مشرفين لو اعضاء الرد او عدمه بدون اغلاق او حذف للمواضيع فهنا الاسئلة الاصل فيها شبهة وعموما الف شكر لكل من ساهم خاصة مونيكا


----------



## Michael (26 أبريل 2011)

*اولا أعتقد ان دة سؤال مش شبهة فأرجو أختيار القسم الصحيح والمناسب.

ثانيا تفضل قائمة توضع السنوات بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس من آدم الى المسيح
http://hisemissary.com/time.html
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *اولا أعتقد ان دة سؤال مش شبهة فأرجو أختيار القسم الصحيح والمناسب.
> 
> ثانيا تفضل قائمة توضع السنوات بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس من آدم الى المسيح
> http://hisemissary.com/time.html
> *



http://translate.google.com.eg/translate?u=http://hisemissary.com/time.html&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## جلفاوي (26 أبريل 2011)

لحظة من فضلكم ا
سيدي المشرف ممكن الفرق بين السؤال و الشبهة لو سمحت مستعجل جدا


----------



## جلفاوي (26 أبريل 2011)

اخي ميكائيل () الف الف شكر على الرابط و المعلومات الجد مفيدة وربنا يباركك ويحفظ لك والديك


----------



## Michael (26 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> لحظة من فضلكم ا
> سيدي المشرف ممكن الفرق بين السؤال و الشبهة لو سمحت مستعجل جدا


----------



## ابن الكلمة (26 أبريل 2011)

أشكر الأخ العزيز Michael على هذا الرابط المفيد جداً ..... 
ولى تعليق على ما قاله الأخ سمير الشاعر : 



> نعم لقد اثبت المسلم انو عمل موضوع لمضيعت الوقت
> عندما قال
> الأخوة الأعزاء لا يمكننا أن ننكر أن عُمر البشرية طبقاً للكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يتعدى العشرة آلاف عام بأى حال من الأحوال ، فإذا العلم أثبت أن عُمر البشرية لا الكون ملايين السنيين سيكون هذا تناقض بين العلم والكتاب المقدس ، ولكن إن كان العلم لم يُثبت باليقين أن عُمر البشرية ملايين السنيين بل هناك علماء أكدوا أن عُمر البشرية لا يزيد على ستة إلى سبعة آلاف عام ، فبماذا سنحكم ؟؟؟



فمن يقصد بالمسلم ؟؟؟ أيقصدنى أنا ؟؟!!! 
صدقونى لم أتمالك نفسى من الضحك عندما قرأت تلك المشاركة .... فهل الأخ الشاعر قرأ ما كتبته ؟؟؟!!! وإن قرأه فكيف يقول على أننى مسلم ؟؟؟ 
إن لم يكن قد فهم ما قلت ، كان يمكنه أن يسألنى .... ولو كلف نفسه عناء فتح مدونتى الموجودة فى توقيعى وقرأ ( من أنا ) لعرفنى ؟؟!! 

على العموم أنا أردت أن أكتب لكم ما وعدتكم به مقال مبسط عن عمر البشرية ... 

عُمر البشرية ​
صموئيل طلعت​
هناك فرق بين عمر الكون و عمر البشرية ، فبالتأكيد أن عمر البشرية أقل بكثير من عمر الكون بما فيه الأرض ذاتها التى ظهرت عليها الحياة البشرية .. فما هو عمر الكون و البشرية ؟؟ انقسم العلماء فى الاجابة على هذا السؤال إلى اتجاهين : 

الاتجاه الأول : وهو الذى تبناه علماء التطور ، وهو أن عمر الكون 13.7 مليار سنة بدءاً من الانفجار الكونى حتى الآن ، وأن عمر الشمس 4.6 مليار سنة ، وأن عمر البشرية ملايين السنيين ، وقد بنوا أرقامهم على أساس أساليب التأريخ الراديومترية radiometric dating methods والتى تعتريها بعض المشاكل العلمية التى تشكك فى دقتها وذلك بشهادة بعض علماء التطور أنفسهم مثل ويليام ستانسفيلد William Stansfield الذى يخبرنا أنه عند قياس عُمر أحد الطبقات الجيولوجية ظهر اختلافاً من أسلوب تأريخى إلى آخر وصل أحياناً لمئات الملايين من السنيين (The Science of Evolution, p. 84 )   . 

الاتجاه الثانى : وهو الذى تبناه العلماء المؤمنون بالخلق الالهى ، وهو أن عمر الكون و البشرية لا يمكن ان يتعدى عدة آلاف من السنين ، ففى عام 1997 اجتمع فى سان دييجو بأمريكا سبعة علماء أطلقوا على أنفسهم مجموعة RATE والتى أثبتت أن عمر الكون و البشرية لا يمكن أن يتعدى عدة آلاف من السنين ، كان من بين العلماء السبعة الدكتور دونالد دى يونج Donald DeYoung الذى نشر كتاباً عام 2005 عن عمر الكون تحت عنوان " Thousands... Not Billions " " آلاف ... لا مليارات " ، ولم تكن هذه المجموعة هى الأولى من نوعها التى تنادى بصغر عمر الكون ( الأرض الشابة ) فقد سبقهم بعض العلماء مثل ميلفن كوك Melvin Cook الذى أجرى تصحيحاً فى أساليب التأريخ ( التى تعتمد على أن اليورانيوم في تضاؤله يتحول إلى ثوريوم والثوريوم إلى رصاص . وهكذا يأخذ العلماء عينة من صخرة ما ، ثم يقيسون مقدار ما تحتوي عليه من رصاص . وبعد هذا يحسبون عمر هذه الصخرة في ضوء معرفتهم بمعدل نسبة تضاؤل اليورانيوم ) حيث وجد كوك أن هناك صخور لا تحتوى على ثوريوم مطلقاً ومع ذلك تحتوى على كمية كبيرة من الرصاص 208 ، وبالتالى يكون هناك مصدر أخر للرصاص 208 غير الثوريوم ، وتوصل كوك أن مصدر هذا الرصاص هو الرصاص 207 ، وبالتالى فإن جزء كبير من الرصاص الذى يتم حسابه فى قياس عُمر الصخور يجب أن يتم حذفه ، وبالتالى سيقل عُمر هذه الصخور ، على الرغم من ذلك هناك بعض العلماء مثل Brent Dalrymple الذين يقولون بأن أبحاث كوك لن تقلل عُمر الصخور كثيراً . 
أما عن رأى الشخصى ، فهو رأى وسطى بين كلا الاتجاهين ، وهو أن عمر الكون يمكن أن يكون ملايين السنيين ولكن عمر البشرية لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال أن يتعدى عدة آلاف من السنيين فهناك العصر الجليدى الذى يقف عائقاً أمام أصحاب الاتجاه الأول ، يعلق العالم الفيزيائى ستيفن هوكنج على ما قاله القديس أغسطينوس أن بدء الكون كان عام 5000 ق.م قائلاً " من الشيق أن هذا ليس بعيداً عن نهاية آخر عصر جليدى ، حوالى سنة 10000 ق.م ، وهو الوقت الذى يخبرنا علماء الآثار بأن المدنية بدأت حقاً عنده . " ( تاريخ موجز للزمان من الانفجار الكبير حتى الثقوب السوداء ، ص 19 ) 

وبالتأكيد المدنية والحضارة عائق آخر أمام هؤلاء ، فمن الصعب أن نتخيل أن عمر البشرية مليون سنة ، قضى منها الانسان 993000 فى جهل وظلام ، وفى سبعة آلاف عام أقام الحضارة والمدنية ، بل وفى قرنين من الزمان أستطاع أن يصل إلى القمر ؟؟!! .

حتى الآن لم يستطع العلماء أن يقدموا تأريخاً دقيقاً لعمر الأرض والبشرية ، ولكن ربما فى المستقبل يستطيع العلم أن يقدم الاجابة الشافية .


----------



## Samir poet (26 أبريل 2011)

نعم انك مسلم
لقد قرات مودنتك
وهى تحتوى على اكاذيب باطلة ضد المسييحية يا اخ 
ابن الكلمة 
وانا اسف لو انى خرجت عن سياق الموضوع


----------



## جلفاوي (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي *Michael*
لكنني اود ان استفسر لماذا يفصل بعض الاعضاء عندما يطرحون شبهة رغم انكم وضعتم قسما خاصا للاجابة على الشبهات الوهمية الشيطانية كما سميتموها 
انا لاحظت ان هناك الكثير ممن فصلوا رغم انهم وهميين وشياطين والقسم خاص بهم فمن المفروض ان نجيب على اي وهمي او شيطان مهما كانت اوهامه او شيطنته مادام له قسم خاص ولاوهامه وشياطينه
ارجو التوضيح يا سيدي الكريم 



*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=264*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أبريل 2011)

*مين اللى مجوبناش عليه
انا هنا بقالى اكتر من سنة ونص ومسبناش سؤال واحد مجاوبناش عليه
*


----------



## جلفاوي (27 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا 
يا سيد شمس الحق لو كنت اجبت كل الاعضاء مكانش فيه مواضيع مغلقة او اعضاء مفصولين 
دا اكثر المنتديات فصلا للاعضاء وغلقا للمواضيع 
صدقني انا اطلعت على العديد من المواضيع  المغلقة ولم اجد اجابات شافية وكل ما وجدته مغلق مفصول لمخالفته كذا وكذا .....
صدقني انا كنت اتمنى ان يكون منتدانا هذا بوابة للحق وللانصاف 
كنت اتمناه مسيح جديد يتقبل كل الاراء ولا يغضب او يعرض او يفصل او يغلق اي شئ 
فلا اضن ان المسيح عليه السلام اعرض عن شخص ما مهما كانت تفاهة اسئلته ومهما كانت نواياه ولو فعل ذلك ما وصلتك المسيحية
سيدي ارجوا ان تتقبل نقدي وتتقبلي بصدر رحب


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 أبريل 2011)

> انا لاحظت ان هناك الكثير ممن فصلوا رغم انهم وهميين وشياطين والقسم خاص بهم فمن المفروض ان نجيب على اي وهمي او شيطان مهما كانت اوهامه او شيطنته مادام له قسم خاص ولاوهامه وشياطينه


بسبب تدنى مستوى السائل ، واسئلته 



> صدقني انا اطلعت على العديد من المواضيع المغلقة ولم اجد اجابات شافية وكل ما وجدته مغلق مفصول لمخالفته كذا وكذا .....
> صدقني انا كنت اتمنى ان يكون منتدانا هذا بوابة للحق وللانصاف


اتفضل اسأل السؤال ، الى انت بتقول انك ملقتلهوش اجابة شافية
احنا بانتظارك 

طالما انت عاقل ومحترم وتسأل باحترام ، فمرحب بيك وبكل اسئلتك .
احنا معندناش حاجة نخاف منها ، او حاجة مبنشغلش فيها مخنا ،
احنا معندناش ايه بتقول ( لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم )
نحن نختلف عن الاخرين  ، 

بانتظار اسئلتك .


----------



## apostle.paul (27 أبريل 2011)

> نحن نختلف عن الاخرين


*خالص.....*


----------



## جلفاوي (27 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> بسبب تدنى مستوى السائل ، واسئلته
> 
> هل السائل يتطلب منه ان يكون يحمل شهادات عليا ؟؟؟؟؟ ام ان الاسئلة مشروطة بان تكون بسيطة !!!!!!!!؟؟؟
> 
> ...


الف الف شكر وكل تقديري و احترامي لكم ولمنتداكم 
تقبل مروري


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 أبريل 2011)

جلفاوى ، صحصح معايا وركز .


> هل السائل يتطلب منه ان يكون يحمل شهادات عليا ؟؟؟؟؟ ام ان الاسئلة مشروطة بان تكون بسيطة !!!!!!!!؟؟؟



لا ابدا ، مفيش حاجة اسمها اسئلة بسيبطة او معقدة ، ولكن لازم يبقى محترم ، فهل عندك مشكلة فى النقطة ديه !؟


> لو كنتم تتقبلوا كل الاسئلة و لكم اجابة شافية لما كان هناك اصلا فصل وغلق



بعض الاشخاص لما ميلقوش حاجة يكتبوها ، بيسبوا ، فما الداعى من وجود هذا الشخص !؟


> *هل من يسأل اسئلة لا توجد لها اجابة لديكم او اجابتكم غير مقنعة يعتبر غير عاقل وغير محترم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



لا يوجد سؤال فى المسيحية لا يوجد له جواب ،
سبق وقلت لك ، اسأل وهتشوف النتيجة بعنيك ، 
اظن كده عدانا العيب ، ولا ايه ؟


> *عفوا انا لم اقل ان لديكم حاجة بتخاف منها انا قلت بعض الاجابات غير مقنعة فقط
> *



تفضل بطرحها .

معلومة : انا مبحبش اتكلم فى اساسيات الحوار، لانها المفروض معروفة للمحاور .
فلو حضرتك عندك سؤال ، تفضل بطرحه .
لو مفيش ، فلا داعى لان تدخل فى نقاش عن الاداريات ، وهى اساسا مشروحة فى قوانين القسم ويمكنك مراجعتها .


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يونيو 2011)

طب ممكن تقل لي كم موضوع مغلق في صفحة الحوارات الثنائية ؟؟ وكم نسبة الاعضاء المفصولين من المسلمين ثم من المسيحيين؟؟؟ ثم ممكن تكمل جميلك وتدلني على موقع آخر به نفس عدد المفصولين او المواضيع المغلقة فموقعكم يستحق ان يسجل في كتاب قينس للارقام القياسية في الحذف و الفصل و الغلق
منتظر اجابة لا تحذير وووووو  
تقبل مروري


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> طب ممكن تقل لي كم موضوع مغلق في صفحة الحوارات الثنائية ؟؟ وكم نسبة الاعضاء المفصولين من المسلمين ثم من المسيحيين؟؟؟ ثم ممكن تكمل جميلك وتدلني على موقع آخر به نفس عدد المفصولين او المواضيع المغلقة فموقعكم يستحق ان يسجل في كتاب قينس للارقام القياسية في الحذف و الفصل و الغلق
> منتظر اجابة لا تحذير وووووو
> تقبل مروري



*ان كان المنتدى لا يعجبك فتفضّل الى غيره ولا تجلس فيه، وان كان النظام وتطبيق القانون لا يعجبك فهذه مشكلتك. لو عندك شكوى معينة تفضّل الى قسم الشكاوي وليس الى قسم آخر.*


----------

